# Ya guys notice the hacker?



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Welp looks like the site got jacked by a hacker, its quite annoying.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, this is the fourth topic about it, and this storm thingy is VERY annoying!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea it is. weird, guy is good though, but so annoying this thing.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

us making such a fuss about it is probably feeding the hacker. or as it says at the bottom: "hax0r" lol.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

when the page first loads, it hovers in the upper left corner for a second or two...if you click it right away, it disapears until you load another page....it is annoying to have to keep on clicking it.....people who do that should get a life... :evil: :x


----------



## JamesY (Mar 16, 2005)

It just makes him feel special we are talking about him. Upgrade time


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

It only makes him happy if you're bugged by it, while it is annoying, it's easy to handle it and get rid of it when you're reading topics and posts, just drag your mouse to the scroll bar and it completely dissapears


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

Sorry but I have been busy this week. On Tuesday, I was told I would be losing my job on March 31st, so I have been looking for a new job instead of coming here.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

oooch that sucks


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Mark - don't you do random type of things online as your living? What job are you being let go from?


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Mark, you have a great network of friends here... Why don't you post yout skillset, and see if anyone know of job openings you might want?

Good luck!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear about it, Mark... so, how about the hacking thing?


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

I work for an advertising agency. I build websites and HTML emails for them. They are not selling enough websites to keep me. I have worked there for about 8 years.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I know how you feel. Its rough after working someplace for a long time to be told they are letting you go. 3 years ago my boss said those words to me after 14yrs at the company. luckly for me the pres of the company jumped in and moved me to another area where I have not worked a slow or 40 hour week since. Even though I was given a opertunity elsewhere in the company it does play with your mind when you start wondering why you were the one they chose to get rid of. 

I know its not because lack of talent on your end so keep your chin up and Im sure you will end up with a more satisifing job when this is all done.

monster.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

omg....thats terrible.
my dad's being let go too. the company he works for is moving to europe so that they can hire people for low salaries...that disgusts me. good news to that is my parents are oeping up a new bussiness. it's gonna be open ASpril 1st. its a fruit basket company called edible arrangements. its really neat, they cut fruit and make them look like flower bouquets.
so Mark, you'll find something, probably even better than your last job. everything happens for a reason. it'll turn out well in the end!


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah that is pretty sad,
The real bad thing is our "so called" great pres is giving these people tax cuts for moving over seas,
it's this same thing that is going to push this country over the edge before to many more years pass.
People are going to get sick pretty damn soon of not finding jobs anymore and them and thier familys starving and loosing jobs to the millions of immagrints and mexican's these Big Corps haul in from mexico by the bus loads, or companys closing and moving over seas. 
And the price they pay for oil has not changed and they are getting it pushed over 2 bucks a gal att he pumps, how long do you think people are going to be driving out of town like that.
It;s going to come to War one way or the other, and I really think Bush wants to be the one in the seat to go down in history as the one that let it all happen.

I just hope if it comes down to another civil war, the armed forces takes our side....
after the thousands that are getting killed over in the sand right now for nothing, i know i would


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Uhhmm ... Mr. Aquarium, moving to Montana soon? :twisted: 

Sorry to hear about your job, Mark. Hope you get lucky soon finding a new one!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

sorry to hear the news mark.


----------

